# first time on the trail



## mikiandabbeybff (May 29, 2012)

im thinking about taking my horse on trail fo the first time does anybody have some advice? like on maybe what should i bring or have with me just anything that you give a first timer on about trails.. thanks


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I like to walk my horse in-hand before I get on him, down trails.

Or if you work before you go on a trail, that usually helps.

But when I took him on his first trail at a new barn, we didn't do any pre-work, he was fresh, and we went with an older horse and they did amazing


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Best thing to take along is an experienced horse that can be counted on to act sensibly. A nervous horse will usually follow the lead of the experienced horse. It also gives you another rider in case the horse hits the fan, so to speak. Start small, and find out how your horse behaves. You can always get more adventurous with time.


----------



## mikiandabbeybff (May 29, 2012)

ok now i just have to find someone to ride with me -_- thanks for the advice


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

mikiandabbeybff said:


> im thinking about taking my horse on trail fo the first time does anybody have some advice? like on maybe what should i bring or have with me just anything that you give a first timer on about trails.. thanks


_Make sure you know where you are going_, about how long the trail will take to complete, and what kind of trail it is (rocky, hilly, flat, muddy, creek/water crossings). 

If possible, find someone to go with you the first time; someone who knows the trail and is an experienced rider, and has an experienced trail horse that can be a "buddy" and confidence-booster for your own horse. There may be a saddle club or trail riding club in your area that has organized rides. It's a fun way to get to know other riders in the area, and make new "trail buddies."

You probably _don't_ want to make a full day of it the first time out. Even an "arena-fit" horse and rider may not be conditioned for hills and varied terrain, and you don't want to get yourself or your mount hurt. Remember: it's supposed to be _fun_!

So, bring along a bottle of water (or two), and maybe a light snack like trail mix, granola bar, etc. Nothing that will get soured or melty or mushy if you are riding in hot weather, and no carbonated drinks. In hot weather, I often freeze a sports bottle with the water in it overnight, then bring it with me on the ride so it melts gradually throughout the ride. 

If you have a cell phone, it's not a bad idea to bring it with you and carry it somewhere on you (not in a saddle bag). Turn the volume down on the ringer, but have it available for an emergency.

I also bring a pocket knife of Leatherman tool, some bits of latigo, etc in case I need to make an emergency tack repair. Bring a hoof pick. Carry an extra lead rope, too. It can easily be hung from one of the rings on your saddle. 

Some people like to have their horse wear a halter under the headstall when they ride, others don't. I'm one of the latter; I do use a horse-collar from time to time, and it's great for when we are on a day-long ride and I am going to be taking an extended break while on the trail. I can take the bridle off entirely and let the horse scratch and rub his face without worrying about him breaking something on his bridle.

Depending on the climate and weather, consider packing bug spray for yourself, and sunblock. I don't go all-out with a first aid kit every time I ride, but it's not a bad idea to have a couple of band-aids and some Neosporin.

Sunglasses are another addition, but you may want to leave the expensive designer shades at home and just buy some cheap-o's at a drug store. I've seen more than a few pairs of sunglasses meet their end when the rider ducks down to avoid a low branch, the glasses slide off and into the ground, and disappear under the horse's hooves.

Dress appropriately for the weather, and for riding in general. If you wear a helmet for arena riding, there's no reason _not_ to wear it on the trail, too. It's not just useful for protecting your head in a fall, but also if you just have to duck under branches. . .helmets are great for deflecting little twigs and branches that would otherwise get stuck in your hair or caught up in a ball cap or hat. By no means am I a "helmet Nazi," and if you choose not to wear one it's your own business. Most of the people I ride with don't wear helmets.


----------



## mikiandabbeybff (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice  and trust me i make sure if you ride my horse you HAVE to wear a helmet if your going to ride yor horse dowhatever you want but thank you for the advice


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sing the following to your horse:

Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.
Who cares about the clouds when we're together?
Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.
Happy trails to you, 'till we meet again.

Some trails are happy ones,
Others are blue.
It's the way you ride the trail that counts,
Here's a happy one for you.

Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.
Who cares about the clouds when we're together?
Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.

Happy trails to you, 'till we meet again.





*Roy Rogers Riders Club Rules:*
1. Be neat and clean.
2. Be courteous and polite.
3. Always obey your parents.
4. Protect the weak and help them.
5. Be brave but never take chances.
6. Study hard and learn all you can.
7. Be kind to animals and take care of them.
8. Eat all your food and never waste any.
9. Love God and go to Sunday school regularly.
10. Always respect our flag and our country.


----------

